# Lost but not found (Recruitment)



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

*Introduction*
The galaxy is different. Each of the marines couldn't put their mind to why, but this wasn't the same grim dark they had come from. The tense, overwhelming sense of death still hung in the air, but it had a stale feel to it, like something that had ran its course and moved on. None of the Astartes knew each other, and the insignia and patches didn't seem as familiar as they should. Their immediate surroundings were barren, parched earth, and the long decayed skeleton of some forgotten xenos lay half buried nearby. All any of them could remember was the blinding flash, too bright even for their helmets to compensate. The memories before that were hazy, it was battle, but focusing on it brought a throbbing pain. Perhaps in time the sensation would pass.

*Rules*
This game will be using the RPG rules that West End Games produced for Star Wars, but the setting is 40K, with all the different factions possibly making appearances. The group format will be similar to Death Watch, but using the WEG rules. I will be posting twice a week, most likely Monday and Friday. Everyone else will be expected to post at least that much, with a max of three(3) posts in between mine. Character death is a possibility, but will involve a fair amount of poor rolling and less than optimal actions by the said character. Posts need to describe what the character is doing, but otherwise do not have a minimum length, and will be divided into two(2) sections, using the following format: 



> Ellio'onsa looked over the carnage her Eldar companions had brought on the human outpost. A slight smile crept over lips as she thought of the Blood Ritual and revelry she would experience later that night. Lost in her own thoughts, she failed to see the movement in her periphery. The sharp crack of a bolt pistol brought her from her daze. Turning quickly, she saw Vrauz'cou drop as his chest ripped apart, the shell failing to detonate until after it tore free from his body. Diving into a nearby rubble pile, she briefly sought the energies of the Warp, wary of any other shots coming her way.
> 
> <OOC: Search for assailant, reaction dodge, Psychic: sense life>


The 'OOC' section makes it easier for me to navigate exactly what your character is attempting while the 'IC' actually tells your character's part in the story and will be the basis for experience rewards.

*Characters*

Name
Chapter
Appearance
Personality
Objectives/Goals
Background

We will delve further into character creation once we have our players gathered, including weapons, skill sets, etc. Speaking of characters, I'm looking for 4-6 players, first come, first serve.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Any limits on weapons, wargear etc? Also could you provide a link to. The WEG rules or if not, where can I get a copy? (Is it available in stores or just the interwebs)


----------



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

bobahoff said:


> Any limits on weapons, wargear etc? Also could you provide a link to. The WEG rules or if not, where can I get a copy? (Is it available in stores or just the interwebs)


Weapons and gear will be handled individually, dependent on what your character was currently doing before the bright light flashed. Certain things will be universal, such as power armour, bolt pistol, etc while things like jump packs, heavy weapons, etc will be character specific.

This site has a breakdown of the basic rules: http://starwarsmush.wikia.com/wiki/D6_Rules
Here is a list of books, but I don't think they are readily available anymore: http://www.rancorpit.com/WestEndGamesBooks.html

I'll be handling all dice rolls between posts and including the results in the following post. Character creation will be under the following format: 
Attribute dice: 20D
Dexterity 2D/5D
Perception 1D/5D
Knowledge 1D/4D
Strength 2D/5D
Mechanical 1D/4D
Technical 1D/4D
One attribute dice equals three(3) pips. Each pip is equal to a plus(+) one(1) modifier. The listed attribute ranges are the min/max for a Space Marine and the starting attribute dice can be divided as the player chooses within those ranges. Each player will also start with 8D for skills. One(1) of these dice can be divided into 3D of specialization, split into a minimum of two(2) and maximum of three(3) specializations. A well written and thought out background can award a few extra skill dice for your character. Each player will also need to decide if they are psykers or not. A librarian must be, obviously. If anyone wants to do this, I'll go into more detail on the 'psychic' attributes and so forth.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Oo er... Will do some reading on the link and see (it may be a bit much, I'm a bit of an RP crowbag) as I've not done the whole stats thing before. Will get back to you in a couple of days


----------

